# receptor de radio fm, se oye el volumen muy bajo.



## martes13 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola amigos:
Tengo un receptor fm / cd mp3 con altavoz que da el siguiente problema.
Los cd se escuchan bien. Cuando cambio el conmutador a radio fm sintoniza bien pero a un volumen bajisismo(hay que pegar la oreja al altavoz para oir algo).
Vosotros que sois expertos que me recomendais que mire lo primero?
Muchas gracias y suerte para to2


----------



## AZ81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Podria ser condensador electrolítico seco en la alimentación de la radio
 Antonio.


----------



## martes13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias Antonio por tu respuesta
Intentare, para no desmontarlo entero y cargarme la parte de cd/mp3 que funciona, cortarle los electroliticos de la zona radio y soldarle otros en las patitas que quedan, asi descarto esa averia.
En caso de que la parte radio no me funcione asi, habia pensado anularla y añadirle un cable con una entrada minijack ,para poder conectar la salida de cascos de un mp3 portatil pequeñito que tengo, que no tiene altavoz y asi poder aprovechar que tiene 2 gb de hd ,que tiene radio y poder escucharlo en el equipo tambien
Salu2 y suerte para to2


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 22, 2008)

hola es imposible que sea los capacitores de la fuente .. ya que anda con el cd lo que tienes que ver es la conexión de la antena si esta bien ...


----------



## jomicaro (May 19, 2008)

tu problema martes 13, esta del conmutador hacia atras pueden  ser muchas cosas, el mismo conmutador si es mecanico, tambien los transistores o c. integrados con sus inplementos asociados, tambien puede deberse a soldaduras frias, revisa los capacitores de paso de etapas que son electroliticos de bajo valor, lo mejor es un inyector de señal, espero que te sirva.


----------



## Nico17 (Jun 12, 2008)

Revisa los capacitores de salida de audio, seguramente esten secos. (a mi abuela le abia pasado lo mismo) capas sea eso. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## JAVIER PEREZ (Jun 13, 2008)

Es probable que tengas que cambiar los cristales de 10.7 en la etapa de fi.


----------

